
[2019] Cloudflare, Medium, Discord, Gitlab, DigitalOcean, ProductHunt All Down - laughinghan
https://twitter.com/JacobCanfield/status/1146057756400504837
======
daxterspeed
Linked tweet is from July 2nd 2019

~~~
laughinghan
Damn it, you're right

